# Veto Pro LC bag.....???



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Their website has the dimensions of their bags, go take a look.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

They will fit with the dimensions. I looked at one in the store here and had screw drivers in it, but in the big pockets not screw driver pockets, does this create a problem? 
The screw driver pockets are only like 3" deep, only good for my small terminating screw drivers really.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

They're well-built heavy duty bags.

Every bag has limitations.

Check it out really well, and investigate other bags first. I used to own a Veto XL.


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

I have the lc & the xxl-f both are the absolute best quality bags in existence:thumbsup: 

Soon I'll be buying the ot-xl for electrical, my other bags hold my a/c tools

The reason's I prefer veto is 1 they have hard plastic bottoms! 2 the shoulder strap is not going to break!:thumbup: every time I'm carrying my current cheap bag it feels like it's going to break


----------



## knomore (Mar 21, 2010)

I own the XL model and it's about the same only with more pockets. I have a whole host of screw drivers (some of them with some damn long 10' shanks) in the pockets on one side of it... the other side is all cutting tools and wrenches and stuff. The only problem I have with it is there is no really good place to put smaller parts like ring terminals and forks. 

It's really a great bag, and I would buy another in a heartbeat. I would prefer a LC now having owned the XL and seeing how damn big it is.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

knomore said:


> I own the XL model and it's about the same only with more pockets. I have a whole host of screw drivers (some of them with some damn long 10' shanks) in the pockets on one side of it... the other side is all cutting tools and wrenches and stuff. The only problem I have with it is there is no really good place to put smaller parts like ring terminals and forks.
> 
> It's really a great bag, and I would buy another in a heartbeat. I would prefer a LC now having owned the XL and seeing how damn big it is.


I agree, they need to add some large side pockets or something to throw material or small bits or blades.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

What about the zipper pockets? they seem pretty small and tight for anything. What do you use them for? 

I think I am sold on it though. Figure less tools will walk away with a closed top compared to my current open top.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I've got an OT-XL, the quality is great. I really wish I would have gone with the closed top LC. For me it's just too big. 
I would probably trade for a near new LC.


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

mattsilkwood said:


> I've got an OT-XL, the quality is great. I really wish I would have gone with the closed top LC. For me it's just too big.
> I would probably trade for a near new LC.



I'll trade you my lc it's been to one job and only used for a/c tools but i've drifted away from a/c so its been in storage, really brand spanking new!:thumbsup:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

knomore said:


> I own the XL model and it's about the same only with more pockets. I have a whole host of screw drivers (some of them with some damn long 10' shanks) in the pockets on one side of it... the other side is all cutting tools and wrenches and stuff. The only problem I have with it is there is no really good place to put smaller parts like ring terminals and forks.
> 
> It's really a great bag, and I would buy another in a heartbeat. I would prefer a LC now having owned the XL and seeing how damn big it is.


Two suggestions, a small plastic anchor type box that will fit inside or a 
couple prescription bottles is what I use for crimp terminals.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I've still got a like new OT-XL that can be had for $100.00 plus shipping.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

amptech said:


> I've still got a like new OT-XL that can be had for $100.00 plus shipping.


 
That's what they cost new here in the supply house.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> That's what they cost new here in the supply house.


Really? The best price I have ever seen for a Veto OT XL was $149.00. The current best price anywhere on the net is $169.00.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

amptech said:


> Really? The best price I have ever seen for a Veto OT XL was $149.00. The current best price anywhere on the net is $169.00.


 Thats what I gave for mine.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I use a clc bag, and love it. much cheaper too

http://www.goclc.com/products/detail002.asp?partNo=1537


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

Jeff000 said:


> Looking at getting a new bag here and the Veto Pro LC sure is a nice bag.
> My only concern is most all my screw drivers are 8" shafts. Is there a pocket where they will fit in nicely?
> 
> Is this bag worth the money?


I was wondering about screwdrivers too. I remember reading a post a while back that said the pockets were too close together and the handles would butt together. Anybody had that problem?


----------



## knomore (Mar 21, 2010)

CFL said:


> I was wondering about screwdrivers too. I remember reading a post a while back that said the pockets were too close together and the handles would butt together. Anybody had that problem?


It's true that the handles touch, but it's not like they are going to make screwdriver babies in there... I have roughly 24 screwdrivers on one side of my bag, they all fit with room to spare. 

The zipper pockets are good on the fronts, but the long one inside is worthless as hell.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

Anybody know a retailer or supplier in florida that carries these? I want to see one in person.


----------



## bobbyho (Oct 15, 2007)

The long one inside is good for the stubby screwdrivers, hey maybe it is where the baby screwdrivers are born.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

CFL said:


> Anybody know a retailer or supplier in florida that carries these? I want to see one in person.


http://www.woodcraft.com/stores/Default.aspx?locationType=state&location=FL


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> http://www.woodcraft.com/stores/Default.aspx?locationType=state&location=FL


Wow! The OT XL is $189.00 there and Random can get it for $100.00?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Meh, I think high price totes are a little overrated. 
I bought a tote (which works well) and a small duffle bag for around twenty bucks for both. 
I'd think I'd rather save my money and buy some nice new handtools with the savings.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

This is what I use - I am on my 2nd bag now, first one lasted me nearly 6 years being dragged about mine sites, smelters, general construction work & even a stint in a shipyard. 

Best bags I have ever seen/owned.


----------



## Thayer (Sep 22, 2008)

Marcus I tried to find that bag in the us, but it seems that their is no supplier. Australia only.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

Send them an email I'm sure they would ship internationally. I'm not aware of any distributors, I just buy direct from those guys that make them.


----------



## paulcanada (Feb 6, 2009)

my favorite part of these veto toolbag talks is how a random CLC guy always chips in...


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

amptech said:


> Wow! The OT XL is $189.00 there and Random can get it for $100.00?


 
I was off a couple bucks, $120. My wife picked one up for a present at Christmas time. Monmouth Building Center, Shrewsbury, NJ, they take 
10% off all in stock toolboxes/ pouches/bags on Fri/Sat/Sun.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> I was off a couple bucks, $120. My wife picked one up for a present at Christmas time. Monmouth Building Center, Shrewsbury, NJ, they take
> 10% off all in stock toolboxes/ pouches/bags on Fri/Sat/Sun.


That's crazy cheap. You can't find a OT-LC anywhere for less than $140.00 let alone a OT-XL!


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

amptech said:


> That's crazy cheap. You can't find a OT-LC anywhere for less than $140.00 let alone a OT-XL!


 
After looking on their web page today, they have a new policy. They now let you spin a wheel for your weekend discount 5% - 25%.


----------

